# Oh so Brand is going to the bench now?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

When Speights is out for the next 6-8 weeks? Right around the time when Brand is showing flashes of coming around the corner?

The Sixers starters and bench players are usually color coded in practices. Starters wear black shirts, while the reserves wear white. Brand was wearing white yesterday, while Carney was wearing black. This means the Sixers are going to play a small lineup.. problem with the small lineup is they are terrible defensively.

I remember a few years ago where I was complaining nightly about Jim O'Brien. Eddie Jordan is worse in about every way, and he's just as stubborn.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Or maybe you guys can just solve your problem by making this move that I think would really help your situation.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

No way.

I'm not a fan of ever trading first round picks. Even if that helps get the team under cap it's not worth it.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Or maybe you guys can just solve your problem by making this move that I think would really help your situation.


That deal would be a no-brainer for the sixers, but Brand seems to be quite a downgrade from West at this point... would the hornets go for it?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Or maybe you guys can just solve your problem by making this move that I think would really help your situation.


I'd only do that in a split second, but no way do the Hornets go for it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After talking it over with Brand and his assistants Eddie Jordan backed off from benching Brand. Brand has started the first half with 12 points Vs Charlotte.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> After talking it over with Brand and his assistants Eddie Jordan backed off from benching Brand. Brand has started the first half with 12 points Vs Charlotte.


Brand had 6 blocks and 3 steals in that game. That's the Elton I know and love!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, that's why I was so frustrated with the talk of benching him. The two games to this he's shown a lot of promise but he received very little minutes in the second half to keep him going.

Now if only this team would pick up the pace more if they're running they should be able to get 4 of the 5 starters in double figures every night.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well he came back from a hamstring injury and he has been benched in favor of the ever lovable Bill Green. Green has been playing perhaps the best offense of his career while at the same time being directly responsible for giving up just as much if not more on any given night.

Green played 41 minutes last night, and 38 the game before.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I just don't understand what Willie has that makes him every coach's favorite player. He's like a scoring Kevin Ollie.

EDIT: Kevin Ollie brings me back. Remember dumb Billy King contracts? Those were the days. You know Kenny Thomas is making $7 mil this year? I'll never be mad at Stefanski again.

Edit2: Green, Thomas, Korver, Dalembert, Coleman, Snow, Ollie, McKie, and Skinner. Wow.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What infuriated me about King was he'd sign a player to a terrible contract, and then look for props when he traded that same player.

The worst contract of them all was Mutombo, but they were so scared to let him walk that they couldn't help themselves.

Also I'll be mad at Stefanski until he makes the right coaching hire.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

From the Deep Sixer blog:


> Talked with Eddie Jordan today and asked him if he wanted to keep Brand coming off the bench and if he liked him there. He said, "Yes, to both." So look for Brand to come off the bench again tomorrow night against the Bobcats.
> 
> A few minutes after talking with Jordan, talked with Elton Brand, who seemed less than pleased with coming off the bench (naturally, as a competitor).
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I was all in favor of benching him for Speights, but this is ridiculous. There's just no reason he should be benched for Willie Green, of all people.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Elton has a legitimate beef, and so do I as his fantasy owner!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Eddie Jordan is really BAD


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Eddie Jordan is really BAD


Funny enough, Elton Brand suddenly isn't.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Funny enough, Elton Brand suddenly isn't.


He never was.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

VCHighFly said:


> He never was.


As somebody who's watched him these past two years, yes, he's been bad.

But he started tonight. Progress!


----------

